# fort eustis



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

hey does any one fish fort eustis and if so where are some good spot to fish it from?


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Buckshot,

Its been a while by my Cuz, in New Port News goes fishing there
alot. He fished last week and did pretty good with the Catfish and Croakers. 

After you enter the base, you have to drive all the way to the end until you can see the river. Then the road should curve to the left. You should see lots of good fishing spots from the road were people fish off the rocks.

But, I prefer fish all the way to the end, were you can see the Mothball Fleet, in Front of you. Just get out of your car and walk down the beach for about 10-15 minutes. Untill you find a nice spot, usually the water is deeper down futher.
Just a little warning, bring lots of BUG sprey!!! 
Lots of Little blood suckers out there!

For Bait, just use small net to catch Grass Shrimp and Minnows.

We usually catch everything in the water from Catfish, White Perch, Croakers, Stripers and even small Black Drum.
The biggest Black Drum we got out there with Grass Shrimp last Summer was about 4lbs.

Good Luck,

Danielkmai


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Word of advice..it's a active military base so keep that in mind. Watch the booze and don't argue if you are told "You can't fish here" most of the MP's might not know that it's okay and are just doing their job.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You can take Ft. Eustis Blvd towards Yorktown and fish at the Coast Guard Training Center Pier. The pier is a good long way out and gets to the deep water of the river. Everytime I go there, I always catch at least 6 croaker. Base security will come around there at 10pm to get everyone off of the pier because there are no lights out there. There are lights, but it's on a section that is off limits. Some guys have pulled up striper there at night tossing spoons and bucktails near the lights. Most of the people there are DoD retirees talk will talk your ear off so be wary of that. There is a port-a-potty, but no cleaning stations. It's about a ten foot drop to the water from the pier. Bring a bucket and some line to drop to the water if you need to get some to defrost squid, or clean your hands up some.

To get there, just take Ft. Eustis Blvd away from the gates until it comes to US-17 (it's a T intersection). Make a left past a Citgo (w/ cheap gas) and go on for I think two lights. You will see a sign showing the way to the TraCen on the right. Make that right at a light and continue through Yorktown Battlefield and make a right where it T's out at a stop sign. That road will take you to the sentry where you can ask them where the pier is.

The prime spot for me is on the middle arm at the end casting straight at the Coleman Bridge. The other spot is on the third arm casting in the same direction. I like it there because there are hardly any hangups. Might want to call ahead to make sure the pier is open. It is a working military pier and may close at times.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Following advice, instead of going straight down to Yorktown today (Friday May 28th), I decided to go by the Coast Guard Base on the York River and make sure that I could indeed get on the base (without being active military, DOD, Civil Service, or retired milatary with ID).

I drove up the gate with my driver's license, passport, car registration and car insurance card out and said to the gatekeeper, "I'd like to fish on the fishing pier".

And he said, you can't fish there unles you're active military, DOD, Civil Service, or retired milatary with ID. Of which I qualify as none of the above.

I go through this every year. I get all excited and I get over and get turned away. 

I've only fished on that pier one time and that was when I went onto the base with an active military guy. 

I must be doing something wrong or I must be hitting the gate when the guy running it doesn't know.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Gee Jake Ace*

Your watch is probably set by "Military Time", lol. Changing it to civilian time will probably get ya turned away only half the time........instead of 24/7.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

hey jack the next time you want to go let me know i have id we can get on if all fails we bring the wife she is in the navy and will gladly bring use there


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh yeah, one more thing. I think after school hours at the TraCen, the students have to stand a watch of sorts. I noticed that they come out on the pier asking for military ID or a pier pass. I think that some of the watchstanders don't even bother going down the pier because it's a long and hot walk wearing dark blue pants, dark blue shirt, and a dark blue ball cap. I went there fishing during the day Tuesday afternoon before school let out and I wasn't bothered by anyone. I've gone before on Friday night when everyone and their brother is out there, and I've noticed that there's more of an effort for checking anglers. Funny thing is that they don't even ask for your fishing license. I don't know if you need one to fish out there or any military base if that's the fact. I would think you would, but it might be "Federal Waters." Anyone know?


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

The one and only time I got out there was with Salty, probably 2 years ago, and I bet I had 10 freakin' work cellphone calls from 4p - 6p that day that turned what should have been a great learning experience and fishing day ... into a nightmare by the time I got home and handled everything.

I got an e-mail from Flounder Pounder too, and he said that everytime he inquires about civilian ability to fish the pier, the gaurd at the gate says "no problem". 

Thanks for the invites though. Ya'll sure are mighty nice to a Jake-Ace like myself.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I think the catch is the "pier pass" you need ID to get that. Never fished there but did inquire at one time when I lived at Ft Useless. 

You used to be able to fish the pier at the Naval Weapons station but dont know anymore. But if you go in the gate on Jefferson Ave (the road that runs next to 64W) they will tell you where to go for a fishing pass. The pass place is not open on weekends.

At fort eustis I used to fish all the at the end of river road, then turn left onto dirt road and followit around to the right til it dead ends on a sandy beach. Never caught anything great on the base but it was still fishing. *and the bugs are thick* 

Most of the time I fish under the coleman bridge to the left and then further left past the dock on the beach. I have caught some good sized flounder and striper there along with many croaker.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Also there used to be a gas station that sold cheap bait across from 7-11 near the weapons station on Jefferson


----------

